# lowering



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

hey everyone i just got my 17" bsa wheels today and put em on i def. need to lower the car tho it looks ridiculous... how much can i get lowering springs and shocks for a good price? i dont wanna spend like 400 .. i found springs for 100 but i dont wanna spend to much for shocks.. let me know PM me 
thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

check ebay or www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

*werd thanks*

yeah i found some shit i wanna get i think im gonna go with dropzone springs with a 2 inch drop all around... and also kyb struts.. anyone have a good tutorial or an avg. price for labor at a mechanic for lowering... i would rather do it myself but it seems like a pain in the ass and i dont know exactly how to. i need a tutorial sumone help thanks guys..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what kind of ride are you expecting after the drop? sprints will get you a nice ride without the bounce, but coupled with kyb's, expect a soggy ride in the corners. i know several people with this combo and they all complain of the same thing - mushy ride. sprints with tok's or those new sprint fx(?)'s would be better.


----------

